# Externe Festplatte wird nicht richtig erkannt



## subara (23. Oktober 2007)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor kurzem ein MacBook erhalten mit OS X 10.4.1
Nun wollte ich meine externe Festplatte WESTERN DIGITAL Elements USB 2.0 WDE1U5000E, 500GB bei ihm anschliessen um einige Daten zu kopieren.
Leider wird die Festplatte anfangs als CD/DVD Rom Laufwerk erkannt, und anschliessend kommt die Meldung ob formatiert, RAID oder widerhergestellt werden soll.
Der Dateityp der Festplatte ist NTFS, was aber kein Problem sein sollte da ich nur von der Festplatte lesen und nicht drauf schreiben möchte.
Was muss ich machen damit die Festplatte erkannt wird?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. November 2007)

Im Normalfall sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Hat die externe Festplatte eine eigene Stromversorgung oder ein Y-Kabel mit 2 USB Anschlüssen?
Manchmal kann es mangels Stromversorgung zu Problemen kommen (Die Technik für Festplatten ohne eigene Stromversorgung ist eine Flickschusterei und in der USB-Spezifikation eigentlich gar nicht geplant gewesen).

Ansonsten kann möglicherweise tatsächlich eine Formatierung der Festplatte unter OS X helfen.


----------



## subara (7. November 2007)

Die Festplatte hat eine eigene Stromzufuhr.
Die Festplatte funktioniert bis jetzt nur unter Windows und dem neuen Mac OS X 10.5
Unter 10.4 tut sich nicht. Da die Festplatte 500GB fast und ich diese beinahe voll habe, wird es schwer sein diese Daten irgendwo abzusichern.
Treiber oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. November 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> Die Festplatte hat eine eigene Stromzufuhr.
> Die Festplatte funktioniert bis jetzt nur unter Windows und dem neuen Mac OS X 10.5
> Unter 10.4 tut sich nicht. Da die Festplatte 500GB fast und ich diese beinahe voll habe, wird es schwer sein diese Daten irgendwo abzusichern.
> Treiber oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gefunden.



Das die Festplatte eine eigene Stromversorgung hat ist schon mal sehr gut. Scheidet das Problem mangelnden Saftes an diesem Punkt aus. Schließt du die Festplatte über einen Hub oder Direkt am Mac an? Manchmal gibt es Probleme wenn der Hub z. B. selbst keine Stromversorgung hat (passiver Hub), ein aktiver Hub sollte da schon ausreichen.

Schließt Du die Festplatte vor dem Einschalten an den Rechner oder nachdem das System gestartet ist? Probier mal beides aus und schau mal ob es geht oder die Fehlermeldung bei beiden Varianten bestehen bleibt.

Leider scheint dieses Problem öfter mal vorzukommen und es hilft bei jedem scheinbar etwas anderes....

Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr mysteriös. Bei Apple findet man zum Teil noch alte Meldungen die besagen das NTFS angeblich nicht gelesen werden kann. Das ging aber schon ab 10.2 oder 10.3 wenn ich mich nicht irre (definitiv geht es aber mit 10.4).


----------



## subara (8. November 2007)

Die Festplatte wird direkt über USB an den Mac angeschlossen, ohne Zwischenstationen, wie Hub oder Verlängerungskabel.
Ich habe es während, nach und vor dem Einschalten des Macs angeschlossen. Alle brachten die gleiche Meldung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2007)

Auf Distanz fällt mir leider keine weitere Möglichkeit ein (ausser dem Tipp die externe fp neu zu formatieren). Sorry :-(


----------



## jasperhallo1 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich habe auch eine externe Festplatte von WD, allerdings nur mit 160 GB. Ich habe einen Mac OSX 10.4.11. meine Festplatte hat keine eigene Stromzufuhr, wird auch gar nicht erst angezeigt, weder auf dem Desktop noch im Finder... ich kann sie also nicht neu formatieren... ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß jasperhallo1


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Halte mal die Festplatte an dein Ohr und höre hin, was die macht. Wenn es sich so anhört, als ob die Platte anläuft und dann wieder ausgeht, dann bekommt die nicht genug Strom. (*Klack* *bssssssss.ssssss.sss.ss.ss* und wieder von vorne). Hatte das gleiche Problem bei mir am MBP, habe dann alle anderen USB Geräte rausgeworfen und nur noch die Platte dran gehabt. Und dann die USB Ports durchprobiert. Irgendwann lief die Platte an.


----------

